
Microsoft SQL Server Images Available on Google Compute Engine - velmu
https://cloudplatform.googleblog.com/2016/08/why-Google-Cloud-Platform-is-ready-for-your-enterprise-database-workloads.html
======
itcmcgrath
The title, while interesting, isn't the posts title and hides that the post
contains a lot more such as Cloud SQL 2nd Gen's GA, Cloud Bigtable's GA, Cloud
Datastore's GA (and serving 15 trillion requests per month).

It probably be changed to the blogs title "Advancing enterprise database
workloads on Google Cloud Platform".

~~~
vgt
Agreed. Lots of goodies announced, including taking Nearline Storage to near-
realtime (versus 3+ hours on Glacier) and an increase in IOPS for some
persistent disks.

